# FreeBSD 9.0 Quota



## timipl22 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hello,  

I make upgrade from FreeBSD 8.2 to 9.0 after compile new kernel with quota option. Quota check in silent mode is not working. If user reach quota point then of course he can't upload more files but if he even remove all files from home directory is still receives a message "Disc quota exceeded" 


Best Regards


----------



## fluca1978 (Jul 19, 2012)

I read about a problem about group accounting. Could this help?


----------



## timipl22 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hey, 

Thanks a lot for this link ! : )


----------

